# Model generator build from casting kit.



## darwenguy (Sep 22, 2021)

Hi all, not sure if this is in the correct forum here as its not an engine but it is made from castings and it realy only works when coupled with an engine.
Im sure some of you will find it interesting enougth to follow along anyway.
I have had some questions regarding the making of this model so il record a full build log with plenty of photos to show you how i make this model.
I have already recorded the design process of the model in the 'work in progress' thread if you are interested in that.
This log will just be a record of the build and machining steps i use to finish the model.

This is how the finished model looks..










The generator is designed for lower speeds around 500 RPM this is relativly slow when compared to the the available DC dynamo model kits available that require 4000+ rpm.

This is how the kit of parts looks it includes all castings, barstock, fittings, wireing, drawings, pre made coils and a plastic 3d printed stator ring.




I start with the base casting first this just requires the mounting points milling level. 




A simple clamp setup is used to hold the part on the milling machine. Forst i machined the bearing mount points then rearange the clamp and lower the spindle 20mm to cut the lower stator mounting points. 




Thats all for today i will get stuck into this tomorrow and record the progess.

Best regards.

Luke.


----------



## darwenguy (Sep 23, 2021)

Hi all.
Today i machined the stator housing.




First i centered the casting in the 5" 4 jaw chuck then bored out the center to 86mm.




Check the fit with the stator ring before removing from chuck. It should be a nice push fit.





Next i machine the stator housing feet level. I clamp the part to a 90° angle plate and use a height gauge to mark the cut lines then transfer it to the milling machine vice to mill the feet.




Then marked out the feet screw holes and drilled through 3.2mm.







The last step is drilling the top bosses for the lifting eye points. Drilled through 2.4mm and tap m3.




And the finished stator housing with the base plate after some deburing and a little fettle. Il use the stator to mark the fixing screw holes through.




More coming soon.


----------



## darwenguy (Oct 26, 2021)

Hey all, sorry its been a while.
Il try and get the generators finished this week but heres a little update so far.
The bearing housings were machined today..




First milled the bottom flat..




Then bore 15mm for the bearing fit.




Then drill the fixing holes.




And the finished bearing housing..




More to come very soon.


----------



## olympic (Oct 27, 2021)

Keep this up!

For a non-technical guy like me who is trying to make a Breisch Associated engine from castings, your setups and procedures are very informative. 
Yesterday I spent the entire afternoon puzzling over how to clamp the base casting to the mill table, and finally came up with the bar arrangement you used in your post, and if I had seen your post first I'd have had the answer in seconds.

If you keep teaching I may just keep learning.


----------



## DLM (Oct 27, 2021)

darwenguy said:


> Hey all, sorry its been a while.
> Il try and get the generators finished this week but heres a little update so far.
> The bearing housings were machined today..
> View attachment 130319
> ...


Hi I am building the same generator and will be following along  Don


----------



## darwenguy (Oct 27, 2021)

Thanks olypic.
I have learnt a lot myself from these forums so its nice to give somthing back.


----------



## darwenguy (Oct 27, 2021)

DLM said:


> Hi I am building the same generator and will be following along  Don


Best of luck with your kit Don.


----------



## darwenguy (Oct 27, 2021)

Today i assembled the stator rings.
The stator ring is plastic 3d printed.
The 12 coils are premade and set with epoxy resin with 150 turns of megnetic wire.









This is the back side of the coil with the start end end marked.. the start of the coil can easily be determined as the wire goes to the center bobbin. This side should be glued to the stator ring.














The stator ring with all the coils fixed in the same orientation and the wires are trimmed to about 30mm long.




Use a flame to burn off about 10mm of the enamal coating on all the wires.




Use a fine sand paper to clean the wire to bare copper..




I will try to explain the wirering as best i can, the coils must be alternating in the direction of winding.
All the coil starts are now on the left of each coil marked with an 'L'  i start by joining the left wire of coil 1 to the left wire of coil 2..




The right wire of coil 2 is the connected to the right wire of coil 3. Then the left wire of coil 3 is connected to the left wire of coil 4 and the pattern repaets untill there are two end wires..




.
. 
Next page..


----------



## darwenguy (Oct 27, 2021)

Twist all the joints together and solder. Make sure you removed all the wire enamal and no oily fingers for the solder to wet. Then cut short pieces of the shrink tube and fit over the conections..




Shrink with a small flame.




Then took the joints neatly in between the coils..




And finaly solder the last two ends onto the extension wires and the stator is complete..




More to come soon.

Regards.

Luke.


----------



## Steamchick (Oct 28, 2021)

Well done Luke, another excellent tutorial. I am enjoying it - as usual.  
K2


----------



## SirJohn (Oct 29, 2021)

Where did you purchase this kit?  Sorry if you mentioned the source in your in your write up but I missed it if you did.


----------



## darwenguy (Oct 30, 2021)

SirJohn said:


> Where did you purchase this kit?  Sorry if you mentioned the source in your in your write up but I missed it if you did.


Hi, i produce the kit myself, available on my website at..





						Live Steam | Cringle Model Engineering | England
					

Live Steam | Cringle Model Engineering | England, producer of live steam toys




					www.cringlemodelengineering.co.uk
				




Regards.

Luke.


----------



## darwenguy (Nov 3, 2021)

Hi all, sorry for the slow progress on this build ive just been keeping up with orders for the kits amongs everything breaking down this last weeks.
 I just received my order of 200 magnets so that should keep me going for a while and i can finaly finish this build log. 
Todays work as follows. 
The pulley casting and bar stock for the shaft.




The shaft is just trimmed to length.
The pully casting was first chucked using the larger spigot side. the small center was then turned tru and the pulley faced off.




Then chucked on the smaller spigot and faced off the next side, trimmed the diameter and cut a v groove on the pulley.




It was then re chucked on the larger spigot then the smaller spigot trimmed off and the center hole drilled 6mm.
Next step was center punch and drill and tap for the grub srew.








Next part the shaft spacer. Made from the 10mm brass bar and simply drilled 6mm and parted to length.









Next onto the rotor casting.




First chucked on the inner rim and cut the outer diameter to 72mm, faced off and drilled 6mm through.




Then re chucked on the outer diameter and the other side faced off.


----------



## darwenguy (Nov 3, 2021)

The turning work now done on the rotor.




And test fit to make sure of clearance in the stator ring. 
I like to make the parts in this order to Make sure everything lines up before fixing anything to the base.








More soon.


----------



## darwenguy (Dec 6, 2021)

Next i cut the magnet groves into the rotor.




Check depth of slot with magnet..




I then just use a stop on the vice and index the rotor by using the spokes as reference.








Next clean up and glue the magnets into position. They must be alternating in polarity! North, South,








And a final test fit. There should be around 1mm gap around the rotor.
The holes for the base screws were then marked through and the 8 m3 fixing holes were drilled and tapped.


----------



## delalio (Dec 6, 2021)

This is an awesome writeup.
I think I'll be ordering one of these kits for myself and do a build video for my YouTube channel too.

Great instructions! I'm loving following your progress.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## darwenguy (Dec 6, 2021)

delalio said:


> This is an awesome writeup.
> I think I'll be ordering one of these kits for myself and do a build video for my YouTube channel too.
> 
> Great instructions! I'm loving following your progress.
> ...


Thank you, i just started painting these today so will wrap this build up soon.
 A video build log would be great. whats your u tube channel? I have just started making some videos myself for u tube (cringle engineering). Its a lot lot harder than i thought it would be!


----------



## delalio (Dec 7, 2021)

darwenguy said:


> Thank you, i just started painting these today so will wrap this build up soon.
> A video build log would be great. whats your u tube channel? I have just started making some videos myself for u tube (cringle engineering). Its a lot lot harder than i thought it would be!



My channel is Best Lathe Plans. (https://www.youtube.com/bestlatheplans)
I've not posted a video for a good few months, but have about 12 videos ready to edit for upload.

I've just followed you on YouTube too.


----------



## Steamchick (Dec 7, 2021)

delalio: Have you read Luke's design discussion? - explains all the work he did getting the optimum wire size, etc... Really instructive. Taught me a lot about empirical design of this sort of stuff. (I am a fan of Luke's work anyway). He also does a thread on his foundry work (in aluminium & brass). Search his handle (Cringle) for threads. Most interesting!
K2


----------



## elliot9797 (Dec 8, 2021)

Just bought this kit, steam generator, and pump! Excited to get it


----------



## darwenguy (Dec 21, 2021)

elliot9797 said:


> Just bought this kit, steam generator, and pump! Excited to get it


Thank you for you order elliot. Hopefully its with you soon.


----------



## darwenguy (Dec 31, 2021)

After test fitting all parts were painted, use etch primer first on the alloy castings.





While the paint dried i got on with the rest of the wiring and turned the brass screw terminals.
Drilled 2.5mm tapped m3 then knerled and chamfered and parted off.












The terminal bases were made at the same time, simply drill tap and part off.




I finished up the wireing of the stator last using the wire and shrink wrap supplied.




This is the bridge rectifier chip, it converts the AC current into DC current.




The 4 pins are marked on the chip, the outer two are the DC output marked + and-  the two center ones being the ac input from the stator(it does not matter polarity of AC)
The generator will work without the rectifier if using old type fillement bulbs but needs the regulator for DC LED bulbs. 
A capacitor can also be added across the dc terminals to smooth the output a lower speeds/volts.
Use shrink wrap on all the soldered joints.




the generator can now be assembled, fit the terminal screws using the plastic insulation spacers.




And thats it finished.


----------



## darwenguy (Dec 31, 2021)

Thanks for following along.
If interested the full kits are available from my website.





						Live Steam | Cringle Model Engineering | England
					

Live Steam | Cringle Model Engineering | England, producer of live steam toys




					www.cringlemodelengineering.co.uk
				




Best wishes.

Luke


----------

